# Sooo.... Would anyone like to see the newbies?



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

xx


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws&Claws said:


> xx


Stooooopd question, of course I want to see, NOW NOW NOW, SHOW ME NOW!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Errr you seem to have forgotten pics hmy:



-sits tapping fingers waiting for the mistake to be noticed  -


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hmmmmm should i show pictures....? :lol: x


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Okay...

These are my foster bunnies that I took in and found a rescue space for  They are called Amelie & Buddy (formally Batman) and are 4 and 3 yrs old. They couldnt live with their previous owners because their son became allergic 
They are looking for a forever home but until then they are staying with me 

Amelie









Buddy









After looking for a couple of months and having a homecheck last week, me and my solo girl Summer went to find her a boyfriend at the RSPCA. She first met a lovely male but unfortunately he was too big and they didn't get along  ...... So we tried her with another rabbit who was seperated from his brothers because they thought he was a girl, and when they tried to reintro him they didnt get along..

Well... it was love at first sight! Summer and Spring met for the first time yesterday and bonded instantly, there has been no fighting, no grunting or anything. Spring has humped her but he is a young little thing and only recently been neutered so he should calm down a little soon. Hes 7 months old and a very cheeky chappy!

Here he is with Summer 




























They are now in an indoor run together and were only in the crate for about 5 hours... they are completely bonded and very much in love  xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:

Can I have them all please :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

awwwww there all so beautiful  bunny heaven


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Awww, they are very cute 

*Heidi*


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Hehe thanks everyone! There are bunnies everywhere! :lol:

Ive got the 3 bonded bunnies in their room, Amelie & Buddy are in a run in the dinning room and Spring & Summer are in a run in my bedroom :lol: 

They are all doing great  When Amelie & Buddy's vaccinations are done they will have more room to roam around  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Paws and Claws has asked me to post about Amelie, shes got a feeling she isnt too well, she hasnt seen her eat since shes been home and she is lying down a lot, anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

thedogsmother said:


> Paws and Claws has asked me to post about Amelie, shes got a feeling she isnt too well, she hasnt seen her eat since shes been home and she is lying down a lot, anybody got any ideas?


Sounds like she is going into stasis to me bought on from the stress of the move.
I would get her to the vets asap xxx


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Sounds like she is going into stasis to me bought on from the stress of the move.
> I would get her to the vets asap xxx


Hey Bernie!
Thanks for the reply, Lil miss is pm'in me. Im going to give her some pineapple juice and some recovery mixture. Shes happy and ive seen her poo.. but not seen her eat  hoping ive caught it early. My vets are open 24hrs and are 10mins away so if she needs to go at any time in the night we can go xx


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

Scrummy!! Buns! :d


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Sounds like she is going into stasis to me bought on from the stress of the move.
> I would get her to the vets asap xxx


Fingers crossed all the way. Hoping all is so much better tomorrow.


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

helebelina said:


> Fingers crossed all the way. Hoping all is so much better tomorrow.


Thanks  shes had 1.5ml of pineapple juice and had 2ml of recovery liquid so far but im going to give her 10ml each hour from now on. Shes settling ok but its so worrying! Keeping a close eye on her x


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2011)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks  shes had 1.5ml of pineapple juice and had 2ml of recovery liquid so far but im going to give her 10ml each hour from now on. Shes settling ok but its so worrying! Keeping a close eye on her x


Sending vibes that she sorts herself out for you xxx
It sounds like you have everything covered


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Thanks  shes had 1.5ml of pineapple juice and had 2ml of recovery liquid so far but im going to give her 10ml each hour from now on. Shes settling ok but its so worrying! Keeping a close eye on her x


Fingers crossed. She sounds like she's doing ok, but keeping praying for the little one.


----------

